# Another tractor buying question - John Deere



## EBAG (Mar 13, 2014)

So I know this is a popular topic that has been discussed many times, but I a trying to help my dad purchase a second tractor to complement and maybe ultimately replace our current John Deere 4240.

To start we are not full time farmer/ranchers, but have cattle/hay work we do on weekends and my dad just recently retired. We bale about 500 round bales a year between ours and our neighbors and use the following equipment: Kuhn 9ft disk mower, frontier 8 wheel rake, John Deere 535 round baler. We currently use the 4240 for everything except raking where we use an old 4020.

Ultimately what got us started looking for a new tractor was that we want/need a front end loader to help in loading bales on trailers plus other misc. task where it would be really handy. The things that we have settled on needing in the new tractor is MFWD, CAB, and FEL. We are looking to purchase a used tractor that is 3-6 years old with less than 1200hrs or so (just a starting point)

Through the process of looking we have settled in the area of 5 series (5100E, 5100M) or an older 6 series (6100D, 6105D, 6115D). Obviously the 6 series is a much bigger/heavier tractor with a longer wheel base, but the question I have is do you think the higher HP 5 series will have trouble pulling the 535 baler? We are in southern Texas so there are no hills to speak, but I just don't want to get a 5-series and then run into trouble.

Anyone have experience with a 100hp 5-series making larger round bales? it seems that 5100E are easier to find than 6100D/6105D.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anything with 75 or more PTO HP will fully operate(hills included) a JD 535 baler according to Deere. Either the 5 series (higher HP) or the 6D will work fine. Whichever works out for you pricewise and location. The 6 series will have a little better ride on rough ground.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm thinkin' given your existing eq. and volume, you're gonna be much happier, (and broker  ) in the long run with the 6 series.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just to give you an idea....some purty nice 6x30 series tractors on the market nowadays. I bought a 6330 premium 4wd with FEL 4K Hours for 42k back in December. Very nice size tractor for hay/utility work....


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have 3 6 series deere tractors, all are Good.


----------



## MistyRidgeFarm (Jun 30, 2012)

So, I guess I better chime in on the 5 series. I have two, a pretty old 5300 2wd and a 2014 5100M 4WD/Cab. Pretty much the only option I didn't get on the 5100M was the 32F/16R trans and wish I had. Not a big deal but it is nice to have the extra speed selection on small squares. However, it easily handles the round baler on some pretty good hills here in TN. The 5 series is a good fit for my part time farm. I haven't had real good luck with used equipment and tractors are not things I need to have problems with since I only have two. There are some decent deals on the large HP 5 series, not so good on the lower ones. Somedevildawg is correct the 6 series have good prices but often, they were used on large farm and sometimes doing chores outside their weight class. They may be pretty beat up on the inside even though they look good on the outside. The 6 series would definitely ride better. It really comes down to what there is an abundance in your area, but both would be good in your operation as described.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I bought a 5100e last year looked at the m's but for the extra money you didnt even get closed center hydralics so settled on the e. Has been good have a little over 1000 hours no issues. 
A 6430 or simlar are much more tractor than the 5e series but for my operation a 5e would do the job and new a 5e has 0% financing and 0 hours compaired to a 6x30 with 1-2k hours for the same or more money. Then financed at 5-7% it comes out to much more money.

Also for my orchard farming the smaller footprint of a 5e is more desirable for my application than a 6 series. And i priced a new 6 series... That just crazy money you could buy 2 7x10 magnums for 1 new deere 6m.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

bought 3 new deeres a 1996 7400 a 2006 6420 and 5055 in 2012 looked at forth a 5m series 75k+ and said oh hell no whatever they were smoking I wanted some. Looked at New Holland t4 series 95 hp CHA new less then 45K granted transmission is not as good but for 30K I can live with it. Everything else I am happy with and I am sure resale will not match deere but 30K in my pocket today, goes a long way to make up for lost resale value 10 or 20 years down the road. Both dealers are good to work with so that is not an issue.Green cash is better in your pocket then paint on your tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Give it some time Beav........you may change your mind  never say never......I had good luck out of my NH tractors, paint was kinda purty on both of mine. (Not as purty as the green 'uns tho...) dealer didn't keep crap in stock tho, I could rebuild my entire green tractor lineup top to bottom with the parts available off the shelf at dealerships within 50 miles of me.....that's always been the difference for me.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

NH dealer has been good for us The difference between NH and Deere is I can afford to fix mine NH should I need to got 30K before it costs me anything


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Give it some time Beav........you may change your mind  never say never......I had good luck out of my NH tractors, paint was kinda purty on both of mine. (Not as purty as the green 'uns tho... ) dealer didn't keep crap in stock tho, I could rebuild my entire green tractor lineup top to bottom with the parts available off the shelf at dealerships within 50 miles of me.....that's always been the difference for me.


That's good you can get parts. Our now massive chain can't keep what I believe should be stocked parts on hand. $18 net wrap belt that's used on net wrap balers since at least early 2000, had to order in unless I wanted to drive to Ohio. $1xx float spring crank handle had to order in, used on most mowers since mid 90's.

Have 3 stores within 1 hour drive or 6 stores in 2 hours one way. I'm not asking that they stock hundreds of the same parts but these 2 particular parts with as many models they cover seems like a store out of 14 would have one.

I now have a spare belt and crank on hand. I guess I will stock them myself.

I know keeping inventory on hand costs them money they would rather give their CEOs' ..BUT. I have had to order filters in for the 4040 in the past as well.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

The answer to the stocking question can be seen in my area. We have 100's of wearhouses built and more coming everyday. I live southwest of Chicago were I-80, 55 ,57 and tollways meet. Add the ship canal,2 major airports and you can see why they don't stock parts. I can get just about anything drop shipped to my door in 24 hours. I agree with you 1586 buy extra if you know your going to need it but otherwise you will need patience. Saturday night I ordered some stuff for work at 3 am from Amazon the order was delivered Monday at 10 am with standard shipping.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> That's good you can get parts. Our now massive chain can't keep what I believe should be stocked parts on hand. $18 net wrap belt that's used on net wrap balers since at least early 2000, had to order in unless I wanted to drive to Ohio. $1xx float spring crank handle had to order in, used on most mowers since mid 90's.
> 
> Have 3 stores within 1 hour drive or 6 stores in 2 hours one way. I'm not asking that they stock hundreds of the same parts but these 2 particular parts with as many models they cover seems like a store out of 14 would have one.
> 
> ...


That's pathetic.....I've never had any problem getting any part from JD....if I need it in the morning, it'll be there in the morning. Most items are in stock at one of my dealers within an hour drive. I have 7 available to me within that range, owned by two different corporations. The one I buy most from is about 15 min away....they also have a special of $75 an hour for service rates on anything pre-xx30. My kinda place.....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> ....they also have a special of $75 an hour for service rates on anything pre-xx30. My kinda place.....


I'm wondering why the difference................ less talented/qualified wench turner (I know you are supposed to call them technicians )?, takes longer to fix the old ones?, new ones are faster to repair (hence need high price to make up for lost wench turner's time)?

Gotta, agree thou, sounds like a reasonable place to do business (especially if a corp. owned operation), you're a lucky dawg it appears. 

Locally, in MY area, JD shop rates are $10-$15 higher than other colors and I don't have a clue to the actual why for that difference. JD's more complicated to work on perhaps or just more expensive because they can be, might be the question.

Larry


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Beav said:


> bought 3 new deeres a 1996 7400 a 2006 6420 and 5055 in 2012 looked at forth a 5m series 75k+ and said oh hell no whatever they were smoking I wanted some. Looked at New Holland t4 series 95 hp CHA new less then 45K granted transmission is not as good but for 30K I can live with it. Everything else I am happy with and I am sure resale will not match deere but 30K in my pocket today, goes a long way to make up for lost resale value 10 or 20 years down the road. Both dealers are good to work with so that is not an issue.Green cash is better in your pocket then paint on your tractor.


Before I bought my 5100e I bought a t4.120 had it for a week and liked it while doing loader work, hooked up my batwing shredder and cab had a hell of a vibration, took it in with the batwing tryed my mower on a new tractor a new tractoron my moweru name it. Anyways seems the t4 series has a isolated cab? Or somthing but everyonei have seen has extra vibration in the cab than i would care to live with for thelong haul. It somthing about the pto. Anyways new holland tookthe tractor back iwas out no money. Drove to the deere dealer and picked up a 5100e and it doesnt vibrate at all like a t4. Between a t4 and a 5100e the deere is a better quality tractor.

The deere was 6k more than the t4 new holland. Cab air 4wd loader the t4.120 was 54k and the deere was 60k. Both with 2 remotes and 3rd function.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> I'm wondering why the difference................ less talented/qualified wench turner (I know you are supposed to call them technicians )?, takes longer to fix the old ones?, new ones are faster to repair (hence need high price to make up for lost wench turner's time)?
> 
> Gotta, agree thou, sounds like a reasonable place to do business (especially if a corp. owned operation), you're a lucky dawg it appears.
> 
> ...


Idk, Larry....I was just thinking they were tryin' to encourage farmers to bring their EQ to them for service and ain't nobody around these parts got anything newer than that......so if they want the work that farmers are probably gonna do themselves, gotta be reasonable. You may just have "over-analysis" disease


----------



## MistyRidgeFarm (Jun 30, 2012)

I run green for a lot of reasons, but the two main reasons have to do with parts and the longevity and strength of the company. I can get any part on a 25 year old machine, down to the decals, in 24-48 hours. I might have to pay some shipping, but I can get them quickly. Like others here, there is one conglomerate dealer in the two states near me. Most of the time, if the closest one to me does not have the part, another store in the chain does and their internal delivery can bring it the same day, or maybe the next day. Parts outside of that are usually available within 3-4 days at no extra cost. And because of the company longevity and market share, I see no reason that they will not be in business 20 years from now and I can still get parts. Now, if you change tractors every three to five years like some, then this might not be a concern. I keep my tractors longer than most people stay married!

I once helped a friend work on a Kubota that was only a few years old. It took two weeks to get anything outside serviceable things like filters or belts.

I didn't want to turn this into a color discussion, as each of us has different concerns and needs. Back to the size question, a heavier tractor will do more work, usually be more comfortable, but cost you more and you give up maneuverability if that is important. For small haying and farming operations, a high HP 5 series was the best fit for me in comfort, capability, and cost. I did my 5100M on 0% and when I ran the numbers, I could order one exactly like I wanted it and in the end pay $15K less than a barely used one over the term.

The service rate on the newer machines is higher because it now takes expensive software to diagnose and work on them. That is a cost a shade tree mechanic just cannot afford, so your service options are pretty much only a dealer. There are some independent tractor people that invest in the "tools", but much harder to find. If you don't already live in a state with right to service laws, make sure you push for and support them when they hit the ballot or state legislature.


----------

